# Herping around Gold Creek Resevoir



## LizardboyJanne (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all,

New to the site, great to see keen zoologists/herpers getting together! Went for a quick herp walk around Gold Creek Reservoir in Brisbane today, thought I'd post a few happy snaps. Last time I was there we found 6 green tree snakes in quick succession around the edge of the lake, they're always there smashing frogs, fish and lizards, often see them swimming near the bank. Anyway this time took to the mountain tracks before hitting the lake. Enjoy!!

Gorgeous C. nigrescens found under some timber amongst the leaf litter






Beautiful M. spilota up next on the track






And back down to the lake for the obligatory D. punctulata!






Also saw a yellow faced whip but he was too fast for me. All in all not a bad day for Autumn!!

Cheers,
Janne


----------



## jase75 (Apr 20, 2013)

Awesome work. Looks like you had a great day. Love the Green Tree Snake.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emilie (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice, I go many places but rarely find as much as you


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice pics. Is there a reason the site is no longer displaying a thumbnail of attachments? I'm getting very annoyed having to click on them.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 21, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Nice pics. Is there a reason the site is no longer displaying a thumbnail of attachments? I'm getting very annoyed having to click on them.


+ 10000000000000000000


----------



## LizardboyJanne (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. Not sure how to display pics, trying to sort it out...


----------

